# Best Electric smoker



## ffpickle (Feb 10, 2021)

I know Masterbuilt is the one to buy. BUT is there any model I should shy away from?? We are fix to buy one from Bass Pro Shop or Cabelas.  What do yall recommend?? My budget around 250.  Thank for your help


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 10, 2021)

My vote is the MES, I have a 40" that I love. Also if you have an Academy near ya, take a look there.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 10, 2021)

Best electric smoker.






						Electric Stainless Steel Smokers
					

Choose from a variety of analog and digital stainless steel smokers, perfect for your next bbq or just a family meal. We make smoking easier!



					www.smokin-it.com
				




JC


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 10, 2021)

Look for a used MES to find out if you really like using an electric.   And if you can find a used Cookshack, Smokin Tex or Smokin-It for under $200-300 (depending on model) -jump on it.

The Smokin-It smokers are more than your $250 price range, but they are also twice as nice as the MES.  I could never get good ribs in my MES, but my #1 and #3 Smokin-It smokers make the best ribs my friends have ever had.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 10, 2021)

I wouldn't say the best but it is the most reliable. No moving parts and minimum electric parts. Mine lasted 15 years of hard smoking and more over night smokes then I can count or remember.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2021)

ffpickle said:


> I know Masterbuilt is the one to buy. BUT is there any model I should shy away from?? We are fix to buy one from Bass Pro Shop or Cabelas.  What do yall recommend?? My budget around 250.  Thank for your help



Hi there and welcome!

There are 2 types of Masterbuilt electric smokers.  The Digital known as an MES and the Analog.

Digital has a digital electronics panel, is insulated, and only goes up to 275F degrees.  It also comes in 2 sizes, the smaller 30" and the larger 40".

Analog has no digital electronics of any kind, it only has a dial on the plug to control heat.  It has I think a high limit of 400F degrees but I cant remember.

Let us know if it is an Analog unit or a Digial (MES) unit.  If a Digital MES unit then are u looking at a 30" or a 40".


Now, I have done this electric smoker song and dance for a little while now.  The best you could probably buy off the shelf or order would be a Smokin-It "D" model (like 3D, etc.) but u will pay out the nose for it.

Personally I think the best electric smoker is a used MES 40" (MES40) you get off Craigslist.org or Facebook for like $40-$50, wash out at the car wash and do a simple rewire to it.  Then  use a $150 PID controller + the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray with pellets for smoke.  All us electric guys use the AMNPS + pellets or dust anyhow because it's freaking awesome!  

So for roughly the same cost that you are going to spend for new you can get a full setup that out performs any brand new Masterbuilt you could ever buy.

If this is all gibberish to you then don't worry about it and go with what will make you happy because that is what matters the most :)


----------



## poacherjoe (Feb 10, 2021)

Another vote for Smokintex ,Smokin-It and Cookshack . Look around on Ebay and Craigslist and save some money.


----------



## clifish (Feb 10, 2021)

I bought a once used MES30 of CL for $30 off CL and added the amazn and the below $40 pid and it holds temp perfectly


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2021)

clifish said:


> I bought a once used MES30 of CL for $30 off CL and added the amazn and the below $40 pid and it holds temp perfectly



Yep that will do the trick up to 230F for sure.  

It always baffles me why some of these controllers can support the amperage/wattage requirements (15A 1500w+) but the max number it can have punched in doesn't go up higher hahaha.


----------



## clifish (Feb 10, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Yep that will do the trick up to 230F for sure.
> 
> It always baffles me why some of these controllers can support the amperage/wattage requirements (15A 1500w+) but the max number it can have punched in doesn't go up higher hahaha.


why only 230F? this claims 572F   I have held higher temps than 230


----------



## tallbm (Feb 10, 2021)

clifish said:


> why only 230F? this claims 572F   I have held higher temps than 230



Description here is where I got it:






Could be a bad description, was just going off that though.  If it goes up higher then its all good :)

Seems the 
*WH-1803B*
model is the 572F you have that would do the trick :)


----------



## clifish (Feb 10, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Description here is where I got it:
> View attachment 484373
> 
> 
> ...


OK,  that was my confusion,  the one I bought was the one you referenced.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 11, 2021)

I have a MES40 and a tube amazein. Has done everything I ever asked it to do. I like it a lot.


----------



## tjdcorona (Feb 22, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> There are 2 types of Masterbuilt electric smokers.  The Digital known as an MES and the Analog.
> 
> ...


I agree- Ive had an MES for 10 years- it finally died and theres no replacement parts, so .....in search of a new smoker


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2021)

tjdcorona said:


> I agree- Ive had an MES for 10 years- it finally died and theres no replacement parts, so .....in search of a new smoker



Which MES do you have that has finally died?

As Tallbm said.  A dead MES40 rewired and controlled by a PID..........    Maybe your MES could also be brought back to life.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 22, 2021)

tallbm said:


> ...Could be a bad description, was just going off that though.


The 230F limitation is typically the insulation on the wires going to the temperature probe.  You can use them slightly higher, but the probes may not last as long.  You definitely want to use a very generous bend radius on the probe wiring after these probes have gone overtemp a few times.  
There are similar controllers with teflon or even fiberglass insulation that go much higher.  The main market for these is controlling refrigerators or boiling water/wort mixtures so this temp range is totally adequate for that market.


----------

